# Disposable gloss wands



## madkitty (Nov 2, 2006)

Does anyone know anywhere you get these in the uk? Do Mac sell them and if so anyone know how much they are or ideally a cheaper alternative!!


----------



## amy_forster (Nov 3, 2006)

MAC do sell them I think at the pro store but I'd bet they're out of stock!!! The disposable mascara wands normally are! You could try looking in the yellow pages under 'hair and beauty suppliers' and look for somewhere like sallys or adels. They sell them up near me. If you can't get any, PM me and I'll see if I can sort you some out.


----------



## madkitty (Nov 4, 2006)

brill thanks hun - there's a sallys around the corner from me so I'll give that a try x


----------



## Minette (Oct 26, 2008)

MAC does not sell them, not even at PRO.
They only have cotton swaps, e/s applicators and mascara wands.
I suggest ordering those lipgloss wands (I am looking for them, too) in the US.


----------



## QueenEmB (Dec 28, 2008)

Disposable make up applicators, Foam tipped make up applicator,


----------



## makeupmadb (Dec 29, 2008)

I bought a pack of 12 lipgloss wands from Sally Beauty. They are by a brand called Face Secrets and were under £2. Hope this helps


----------

